# Site Updates



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Guys/Gals

As you have probbly noticed we have gone through some major changes and small growing pains in the past month, I have added some new forums, added unanswered posts section under quick links. 

The banner ads are new as well, I am going to see how they do for one month and then try to figure something else out. It has been suggested a pay for membership to remove the ads ? Is anyone interested in that ? The ads are just to help pay for the new server that we aquired.

I might just make it so members do not view ads in threads as well.

Thanks for sticking with ROLLITUP during the past month, everyone of you is a valued user to the community and the only way we can go from here is up.

Happy Growing 
Rollitup


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 20, 2007)

The ads are not that disruptive. I would be in agreement with some type of small membership fee. Maybe some type of VIP that isn't required to start with?? Maybe after some number of posts?? VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 20, 2007)

a membership fee to pay for what is widely available on the internet for free? I dont think thats logical at all..the banners are fine, if a person hates them that much there is free software to stop them. I dont even see them anymore now that I reloaded my browser...


----------



## pauliojr (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't do a MUST PAY to be a member. You should make a Donation link. I as well as many others would be glad to donate anything we can spare. I knew paying for my addiction would come sooner or later LOL! For all of the information I have received from this site, a few bucks here and there wouldn't be bad at all. Make a PayPal for the site! Good Luck rollitup!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

i'd pay. it would weed out the riff-raff. i don't know how you would do it though. like mentioned it's out there free. i still want bumper stickers !!!! i'd pay for those.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dude, maybe both is the answer, a free web site with the ads, or pay a fee, and the ads are removed. I am sure you could make that happen.
A fee will turn alot of new members away, as other sites are free. sign them up for a free membership, than if they dont like the ads, they can "upgrade".
Personally, I'll take the ads over paying a fee.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 20, 2007)

All are good points, although I was thinking creting a VIP forum which would include removing ads from the site, giveaway's etc.... This is your guy's site I am just keeping it running.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

rollitup said:


> All are good points, although I was thinking creting a VIP forum which would include removing ads from the site, giveaway's etc.... This is your guy's site I am just keeping it running.


I think a VIP forum would be a great idea! we should brainstorm more on idea's and such  keep it up guys


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess if it becomes a pay site I should start packing and looking for new site to live.Just keep the adds.All we need now is the gallery link back by our number of posts and join date box for the easy access.


----------



## DjKaye (Mar 21, 2007)

It wouldn't be a paysite, just a premium membership that removes ads although I do agree a donation system would be better. Technically it would be about the same thing though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2007)

rollitup said:


> All are good points, although I was thinking creting a VIP forum which would include removing ads from the site, giveaway's etc.... This is your guy's site I am just keeping it running.


 
i like it. how about bumper stickers? i think that would be cool too. did i mention that already?


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 21, 2007)

I think most of ya mis interpreted what he was saying...

in no way was he talking about adding a fee to join the forum

just a membership that did not show ads, and was just asking if it was even worth the effort, i think we all agree there's not nearly enough ads. if they were popping in the middle of the screen, maybe! lol.

I agree with donation links.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 21, 2007)

i havent even noticed the ads until now.... personally i wouldnt pay for anything on the net, it just doesnt seem right. I think a donation system would work because we dont all have the money to give, but some do.


----------

